# Remus - May 2013 - February 4th, 2015



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I will write a more fitting farewell when I can stop crying for half a minute...

Tonight, Remus went into respiratory distress after a long battle with pneumonia.

He was mate to Caius, father to many, and a beloved rat. He was never mean, he was never a bully. He was accepting of newcomers, he fathered his young when I was warned it could go wrong. He was the alpha, who happily co-managed the mischief with me. He was always there when there was a fight, breaking it up. He enjoyed outside, but rarely got to go. He was adventurous, he was energetic, he was playful. He was always so very gentle, I used him as an ambassador to my family -- he was always ready to kiss my nieces, to be manhandled by toddlers, even politely taking treats he would rather decline...

I brought him home in a box, closed and safeguarded because I was warned how very scared this would make new rats. And yet, for that entire twenty minutes he just kept peeking his head out of the box and trying to explore the car. That about sums up Remus' attitude towards stereotypes and the world.

He went amid whispers of love being held in my arms. I am thankful I got to hold him for the three hours before his death, the longest he ever sat still.

It's hard to accept he is gone. I keep checking the box, almost hoping to find him breathing but dreading him suffering anymore...

http://i.imgur.com/VPKMSOT.jpg
Though he may be gone from this world, he will never be gone from my heart.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My sincerest condolences....

There's no way to do justice in words to the life of a most special rat, although your effort was most valiant. There's just no way to find words for that unique bond with a truly unique rat, or the bittersweetness as it stretches in the last few hours until the tether that joins your hearts snaps. 

Rats are little furry miracles sandwiched between whiskers and a long tail.

Life is brief, but love is eternal.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

So sorry Nanashi  RIP Remus <3


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

RIP Remus


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I can tell you and Remus had a very special bond. I wish there was a way that our little friends could stay with us longer, but cherish the memories you have of him and know you did your best for him. x


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

So sorry for your loss... RIP Remus


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

So sorry to hear that :[ he had a cute little diamond on his head, such an interesting and pretty coat pattern. RIP Remus


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Aw, so sorry Nanashi for your loss. RIP Remus 😔


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

I thought I'd share a bit more about his life.
The "breeder" sent me this video to pick my rats out from: http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=xpq7fq>&s=8#.U1aKu5SsZqE My sister saw it with me, and demanded I get Remus (can you recognize him ) because he looked like my dog, Serenity http://i.imgur.com/aUrG6JX.jpg. 
I already told about us journeying home. At home, he was pretty active. It was in the midst of a tornado that I noticed some ... abnormal activity.. my male rats were doing. I separated them that night. Remus was soon neutered to stay in my home. We really bonded then, because he was alone. He flourished. This was his first trips outside.

He had a big scary cage all to himself for a while, but soon it was filled with his babies. I posted the photo of him all alone. He was so fluffy. It was my favorite picture.

I was told he could hurt his babies but he was lovely and nice.http://i.imgur.com/yQFe6jE.jpg http://i.imgur.com/LiEMrYM.jpg http://i.imgur.com/rVsu6zK.jpg

Here's our best family photo: http://i.imgur.com/QdyAI34.jpg There was 8/11 in that photo.

Here he cuddles with Caius, his love: http://i.imgur.com/b6G3dNl.jpg They were utterly awful without each other. They wasted away when apart. In fact, thinking back, he got pneumonia about two weeks after Caius died.

Here's some more photos: http://i.imgur.com/kFeFpZR.jpg http://i.imgur.com/rRPNSHb.jpg http://i.imgur.com/Sf0A3mj.jpg This was me reading and Remus investigating. God, I loved him. http://i.imgur.com/s7tJuXR.jpg http://i.imgur.com/7PME6tJ.jpg Him last time he was sick... http://i.imgur.com/YdW7E7K.jpg

I found some random videos labelled Remus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrXwuSnD-jU https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r_NrOPY6cM His last two days: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyGwUdJ_0qE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRt1BkPtQ-A And his very last moments....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSpvW-XT3UM

I have a few more photos and one last video to share with you all.

I'm still crying today. It helps to visit his children. His son, Elias, is taking over. He is giving me kisses and letting me pet him and dealing with the girls. I won't show them his body, but I think they could smell his death on me...


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm so so sorry. I'm crying over here too. It's not fair that their lives are so short, and you've lost so many in such a short time. The Rainbow Bridge needs visiting hours, but then again we'd never leave. He's with Caius and Athena; happy, healthy and waiting to greet you later on down the line.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

A lovely and touching tribute


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear the sad news


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I found some old photos of Remus
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/photo1_zpsea566a18.jpg.html?o=207 http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/photo2_zpsf5681cc7.jpg.html?o=227 When Caius and Remus were first home
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/101_0629_zpsebe1ddbc.jpg.html?o=225 his coconut.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I love the coconut pic!


----------

